# Pedigree Search



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Anybody know anything about some of the dogs in these two dogs pedigree?

Itzy vom Mengeder Bach
v uno vom stadtfeld


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it'd be really nice if you posted a link to them patrick.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Ann........ forgive me please! I tried to copy the link and paste it but it wouldn't work. No big deal just thought if someone wanted to answer they would. If not its no loss for me.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here ya go:

Itzy:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/497774.html

Uno:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/443289.html

Mating Check:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=443289&modir=497774


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks Susan......... For posting the links


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nothing to forgive patrick! i didn't have time to go look them up at that point, just thought it'd expedite getting some feedback for ya.

and the good news: i can't help you! i like the Robby, but the rest of them i'm just not familiar with, not that i'm any kind of ped guru AT ALL. 

i'll personally look forward to responses you get in the hopes i can learn more, though.


----------

